# D44 Columbian Bench Vise



## thewoodlands (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought this Columbian Bench Vise tonight, everything seems in good working order. If I decide to repaint this what is the best way to remove the old paint?


zap


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Sep 25, 2010)

There ya go, Zap. That ought to provide years of service. The swivel bar looks a little bent, but that shouldn't be a big issue. Wire wheel/cup on a grinder will get that ready for fresh paint in no time. Good job!


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2010)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> There ya go, Zap. That ought to provide years of service. The swivel bar looks a little bent, but that shouldn't be a big issue. Wire wheel/cup on a grinder will get that ready for fresh paint in no time. Good job!



Beetle-Kill have you ever tried this?

https://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/electrolysis/electrolysis.htm


zap


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Sep 25, 2010)

Nope, can't say I have. But now, after reading that, I'll have to. Just have to find something really rusty to try it on. If you try it, let us know how it turns out. I doubt you'd damage the vise, but I'm curious about paint and rust removal.


----------



## dirttracker (Sep 25, 2010)

I've used that method for cleaning tractor parts, it works well on rusty painted objects. I've cleaned parts much worse than your vise - the more rust you have leave it sit longer in the solution. Just be sure you get the polarity right. I usually take a wire wheel to the parts after a good soak to remove any attached crud. If only I had a swimming pool and a huge power supply - I could do entire cars.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2010)

It took just over two hours with the Makita 4 inch grinder and a 3 inch grinding wheel on the drill, I still have some paint that needs to come off then I have to decide if I want it painted or just a hunk of steel.


zap


----------



## thinkxingu (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks good.  It'd be cool if you could find out the original paint color and have it powdercoated.  I'd be careful with how it gets painted so as not to end up in the same place.

S


----------

